# should i have lots of horsepower??



## 210raptor (Apr 13, 2005)

most of the cars i read about on this forum dont have massive amounts of hp.
i grew up around small and big block chevys and fords.
so is it bad to run high amounts of horse power
im thinking 4 or 500 
im asking because on big block chevys thats kinda modest for power numbers
i also understand weight of the cars in an issue too


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

210raptor said:


> most of the cars i read about on this forum dont have massive amounts of hp.
> i grew up around small and big block chevys and fords.
> so is it bad to run high amounts of horse power
> im thinking 4 or 500
> ...


you're thinking what 450 hp out of something with 8 cylinders and 450 CID and the engine block weighs nearly as much as our little datsuns. A worked A15 makes about as much HP/unit as any other engine, but the vehicle has to be much lighter to feel as fast.

get your datsun spooled up, it's pretty fun


----------



## 210raptor (Apr 13, 2005)

thanks for the help
what do you think the most an A15 can handle
i plan on an engine swap in my datsun now and plan on building up my a15 untill its drag worthy


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

210raptor said:


> thanks for the help
> what do you think the most an A15 can handle
> i plan on an engine swap in my datsun now and plan on building up my a15 untill its drag worthy


i've heard that an A15 can go up to 150 Hp NA, which is in line with around 100 hp / liter.

i think that to get there you're looking at spending bunches of money.

A15's aren't what i'd consider to be a good drag engine. you'd spend way less money putting a bigger engine in KA24,L20b,sr20


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

210raptor said:


> most of the cars i read about on this forum dont have massive amounts of hp.



maybe not on this particular forum no..but come check us sr20 guys out on the sr20forum...then you will see some nice numbers. besides, the sr20det swap is pretty common on these datsuns and i think u'll be pretty pleased with the results.


----------



## 510Mods (Feb 21, 2005)

All the 4 cylinders can make horsepower, it whether or not the components can handle the stress. It takes work to make it go over 300hp and money also. Its funny cause everyone tries to stuff the biggest 4 cyl in the car. But that defeats the whole purpose. The most common and more dependable power swap is the VG30. With the V-6 stock your already approaching 250hp and same torque. Then the turbo model surpasses with 330hp. Now with some cheap mods you can get 400-500 dependable, high reving power under $3000. 

I have always been a V-8 guy. Mostly the Ford 5.0 (302ci) is my baby. Cause its the most compact, light weight, and powerful of the small blocks. There are a few flaws with the early designs, like head bolt design. But anyways, the size of the motor will always limit your power. Thats why a 502ci motor can make 500hp with no mods, its a more efficient air compressor.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

> Thats why a 502ci motor can make 500hp with no mods, its a more efficient air compressor.


No, it's a LARGER air PUMP. "There is no replacement for displacement", as the old racing adage goes.

A reliable, well-built street engine with good torque will put out about 60 hp/L, or 1 hp/CI. If you want big horespower, the SIMPLE way to get it is to swap in a larger displacement engine.

Superchargers (the general term) are bolt-on cubic inches. They are, however, complicated.

Cost will be an issue with either method, choose your poison.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

bahearn "There is no replacement for displacement" said:


> money, money is the replacement for displacement, but in this day in age, who has that?


----------



## 210raptor (Apr 13, 2005)

i dont think ill get started on the ford topic.
i know it would be faster and cheaper to swap the motors
but i really dont want to.
ill probably swap for day to day use but i really like this motor, i want to see how far i can take an a15 
again thanks for the help
i also didnt think of staying at N/A power limits


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

210raptor said:


> ill probably swap for day to day use but i really like this motor, i want to see how far i can take an a15


just buy another datsun  the chassis is way cheaper than another motor


----------



## 210raptor (Apr 13, 2005)

what do you mean?
buy another datsun to drive
or buy another one for the motor??


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

buy another datsun chassis for the other engine ( have 2 cars and have 1 with an A15 and the other SBC or whatever )


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

cHoPs said:


> money, money is the replacement for displacement, but in this day in age, who has that?


You've mangled your metaphors.

"There's no replacement for displacement."
"Speed costs money. How fast can you afford to go?"


----------

